# Yellow River 24 April



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Went to Yellow River Sunday and caught a boat load of Bass. Sorry no pictures, my camera battery went dead immediately. Launched at Ward Basin and went through a few small slip streams. Caught over 20, all on Trick Worms and Senkos in Green Pumpkin and Black. All the Bass were tight to isolated cover. They were about the same size, did catch a few 4 lbers. They were so tight to cover that if you didn't get it right on the cover, they weren't touching it. I saw most of them come from under the cover and attack the bait. Water temps started at 75 and ended at 82. 

KsB:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

nice report. i was thinking about going out there this weekend. just trying to decide if i wanted to launch there or up by the bridge.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Sounds like a good time. I'm planning to head over there or to the Escambia this weekend....still haven't decided which one...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

ill be on the yeller tonight hunting them wiskers


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Not even a bite, the catfish just were not hungry


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

*yellow river*



Kick Some Bass said:


> Went to Yellow River Sunday and caught a boat load of Bass. Sorry no pictures, my camera battery went dead immediately. Launched at Ward Basin and went through a few small slip streams. Caught over 20, all on Trick Worms and Senkos in Green Pumpkin and Black. All the Bass were tight to isolated cover. They were about the same size, did catch a few 4 lbers. They were so tight to cover that if you didn't get it right on the cover, they weren't touching it. I saw most of them come from under the cover and attack the bait. Water temps started at 75 and ended at 82.
> 
> KsB:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you for the report. Did you fish the main river any? I usually fish yellow alot and havnt been doing too well. Around spring my success drops as compared to summer or fall. Might because I havnt been getting to close to the cover. Do you ever use watermelon red flake or does green pumpkin work the best for you? When you say tight to cover is that meaning if you toss up against a stump you better be hitting the stump with your plastic and letting it slide down ? 

Thanks again for the report


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

I use Watermelon Red some times. I have been experimenting with Strike King finesse worm in Red Plum. When I say tight to cover, I mean throw it on the bank and drag it off--that's how tight they were. Look for my 30 April East River post, more tight cover fishing.

KsB


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

when fishing the yellow, do you generally do better in the main yellow river, the side creeks, or the grassy areas? any advice on what time of the year to fish these different areas? also, are you staying above or below the 87 bridge?


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

In my experience I get better huts on the side creeks. Probably because it fits my fishing style better, finesse and crankbait. I fish it all year and have better luck throughout the year except for winter. I stay below the 87 bridge. 

KsB


----------

